# Try on bathing suits with a virtual model



## Geek2 (Apr 18, 2004)

Check out Glamour's website for trying bathing suits on with a virtual model. The virtual model is cool because you can create it to look like you. Here is the link: http://glamour2.mvm.com/index.html


----------

